# If your not 18 GET LOST



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Dude if you are not at least 18 GET OFF this site. We don't want any unwanted attention. If you aren't 18 don't PM me, please. I know you all want to grow but do not come on here unless you are 18....otherwise get lost...come back when you are old enough. It's bad enough that we are discussing illegal things on this site, and now we have to worry about minors pretending to be adults.

Oh and if you do PM me and your aren't 18 I will be outing you to one of the mods. I'm sick of this crap, last thing I need is some pissed off parent...If I have answered your PMs there is no need to worry. I got like 20 PMs from some kid the other night and I've had it. If you live with your parents and you aren't 18 get outta here


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 20, 2007)

Pm me anytime. I enjoy cracking heads with the ban stick.


----------



## GSTATUS (Jul 20, 2007)

Why'd you take time outta ya day to make this bullshit post.
Matterz.....


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 20, 2007)

Widow Maker, I will remember that you said that I might have some work for you in the future..


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 20, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> Widow Maker, I will remember that you said that I might have some work for you in the future..


Please send proof. A link or whatever. I wont ban for hear say.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 20, 2007)

Quit sending me messages like this........

How you doing man...I just recently registered to the site,but a have always been on here(always thought that the feds would be on here)but you growing that much marijuana I know you have to give it up...so if possible email me at [email protected] got an question for prices for a few pounds


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

ban stick fraw...what will that do just register a new name an email then boom your on again....big whoop that ban.....man why is there always cops in every aspect of light...i think people can goveren themselevs in a decent fasion...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

every aspect of life is what i meant not light....


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm not 18 I'm 26 lol
It's true tho....u can ban somebody and all they gotta do is make a new account under a different e-mail

They could be blocked using their isp number and shit but it can be blocked and changed.I do it all the time myself


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

GSTATUS said:


> Why'd you take time outta ya day to make this bullshit post.
> Matterz.....


Bullshit, I got around 10 to 15 Pms from one kid alone over the past week, asking about seeds and how to avoid his parents. You got a problem with it let me know....I have not POLICED anybody and I have not given any names. I am not trying to get anyone ban from this site it's just bad news for minors to be on here, what you do think an angry parent is gonna do? Like I said you got a problem with it let me know, I've helped out anybody who needs it, I don't participate in all the drama BS, so like I said you got a problem PM me. It's just getting old quick..

Sure you can post under a different name, but I know that IPs can be banned...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

why do i need to pm you if i think your'a snitch...cant i just say it openly...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not you the guy who said I'm wasting his time. I haven't snitched on anybody, and I have never in my life, you can ask the mods if you like I just simply stating that I do not want minors PMing me a zillion times about seeds and the parents. You wanna help out kids go ahead. Good Luck with your grow and is that the little mermaid...lol she's hotter than I thought.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

no this is dapinie from scooby doo...i also got a jessica rabit nude pic thats pretty dope


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice........


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 20, 2007)

There's programs that block and change your ip number
This is 2007 not 1998 
There's so much shit out there it's mind blowing
I could get u a link or something to prove my point
U CAN block or even change an ip number


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 20, 2007)

nickledyme said:


> There's programs that block and change your ip number
> This is 2007 not 1998
> There's so much shit out there it's mind blowing
> I could get u a link or something to prove my point
> U CAN block or even change an ip number


 Yep, I've seen them too.. it is a noble intention when they make these programs, but then kids use them on sites like this to get around the rules.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 20, 2007)

GSTATUS said:


> Why'd you take time outta ya day to make this bullshit post.
> Matterz.....


What's wrong with it? he's right children should not be on this site. We don't need that kind of attention from angry parents, schools, and other BS that follows it. Why would you be pissed at this thread UNLESS you in fact are under 18 eh?


----------



## Arrid (Jul 20, 2007)

It's like the msn chatrooms.
They got closed down because silly kids went and met dirty old men..

I'm not saying this is the same case..just slightly similar.
If a kid starts growing weed and his/her parents bust them for it, there gonna start asking questions... Kids crack under pressure and before you know it you have 'Moms against cannabis' or some stupid shit coming on here and mouthing off what they think is truth.

Personally if i had a kid and he started growing cannabis i'd be happy as fuck, but look at it from their point of view..


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 20, 2007)

rules are rules, and they are here for a reason. no snitching involved, we as members have a responsibility to report misuse. it's our asses on the line.

kp


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> rules are rules, and they are here for a reason. no snitching involved, we as members have a responsibility to report misuse. it's our asses on the line.
> 
> kp


I just wanted to let the "kids" know that it's not cool. I was not going to snitch. I should have just put it in my sig.

I understand I was that age too once. I have no problem if they are guests and they read up, I'm just sick of the seed PMs and the how to avoid parents stuff. Hell they are the future growers right? Sorry everyone did not mean to start any drama....I was a little cranky please forgive me if I came across as a Nazi....

The less attention the better, so when you are 18 the site will still be here, right?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 20, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> The less attention the better, so when you are 18 the site will still be here, right?


 Exactly, so kids you're welcome here once you are 18 and are responsible for your own actions.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 20, 2007)

i agree, if theyre smart enough to just read and figure shit out, without pming or posting thats fine...NO PM OR THREADS MINORS sorry im not a nazi i just dont wnat your mom on MY asss


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't need anybody on my ass either
My gf and my soon-to-be-inlaws are bad enough without that kinda added bullshit.
I got a pm from somebody bout 4 days ago asking if I had any spare seeds and how and where to get Opium.
I didn't think anything of it till I saw this thread.
All I said to them was I ain't got shit and if I did I wasn't sending it out and told them what opium was and never heard anything else of it.
I try to be nice but yeah if I was getting dozens of pms asking bullshit questions.Then yeah I'd be pissed off too


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

as i explained to guygx in a PM when you restrict kids from this site you are no better than nazies who burned books....the freedom of knowldge should be free to all age should not be a matter..also if there under 18 that doesn't mean they live with there parents..personally i moved out at 16...if this site gets busted it gets busted shit happens with things like this...


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

I never been called a nazi, but I know what the PMs said, I know the kid lived at home, he told me. I love how not helping some minor obtain seeds makes me as bad as nazis, I clearly state in post that I don't mind if they read as guests, just don't PM me for seed help. Forget I even said anything. I'll just keep my mouth shut, and pay attention to just the growing part. Sorry if you guys are under 18, I'll have to rethink my philosophy on life. I guess it's time to teach my 11 year old how to obtain MJ seeds, and start growing. 

Sincerely,
Hitler


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

good talkin..nice to see your change finally adolf


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> as i explained to guygx in a PM when you restrict kids from this site you are no better than nazies who burned books....the freedom of knowldge should be free to all age should not be a matter..also if there under 18 that doesn't mean they live with there parents..personally i moved out at 16...if this site gets busted it gets busted shit happens with things like this...




you're funny.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 20, 2007)

i try.......


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> good talkin..nice to see your change finally adolf


I'm thinking about shaving my mustache too....lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2007)

my 12 year old loves this picture...











NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Dude can you imagine what 12 year olds see now compared to when we grew up without the internet....some poor kid is gonna wanna have sex with Homer Simpson now


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 21, 2007)

Ewww lol
I saw my first porno tape when I was like 8
It was an accident cuz my parents left it in the VCR.It was supposed to be robocop...boy did I have a suprise lol
That tape had it's effect....after that I was obsessed with sex lmao


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 21, 2007)

personally i started watchin porn channels at the ripe age of 5-6 we had illigle cable..


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah I have two older brothers and I saw lots of things I shouldn't have, it's part of growing up, but these kids must feel like they are in a candy store. The 11 year old asked us what a Dirty Sanchez was the other day? I let the old lady answer that one..lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

my 12 year old is not left alone on the computer. we are quite an open family but there are boundaries. sex and drugs are definitely two of them.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 21, 2007)

yeah i dont think its right for thses kids to try to grow in theyre parents homes


----------



## hempie (Jul 28, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> Exactly, so kids you're welcome here once you are 18 and are responsible for your own actions.


in most places 17 is an adult. but im not sure about canada


----------



## bush basher (Jul 28, 2007)

i agree with you gygax. we've all posted pics. rollitup doesn't log our ip's so were safe there. but who wants this site shut down? not me thats for sure.


----------



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Bullshit, I got around 10 to 15 Pms from one kid alone over the past week, asking about seeds and how to avoid his parents. You got a problem with it let me know....I have not POLICED anybody and I have not given any names. I am not trying to get anyone ban from this site it's just bad news for minors to be on here, what you do think an angry parent is gonna do? Like I said you got a problem with it let me know, I've helped out anybody who needs it, I don't participate in all the drama BS, so like I said you got a problem PM me. It's just getting old quick..
> 
> Sure you can post under a different name, but I know that IPs can be banned...


my parents let me smoke, and im not annoying. if i ask someone for help, i ask if they can help me first, i dont just ask the question.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

When you go to buy cigareets are you gonna say well Im underage but my Mom lets me smoke?

You have to put guidelines on some things


----------



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

That honestly has nothing to do with anything, but i see what your getting at. and, if someone above the age of 18 were to get caught growing marijuana, they couldnt say well im responsible enough to grow my own marijuana. that would not cut it, yes there is the fact that that person who is above the age of 18 could take responsibilty for his actions and go to jail, where in the case of a minor growing marijuana and his parents not having any idea about the plants everybody would go to jail, in most cases, or so i have read. There are a lot of mature, responsible teenagers, who happen to be under the age of 18, and have just as much street smarts, if not more, then someone who is above the age of 18, one of them being me. Meaning we would not lead anybody to believe that there is marijuana on his or her parents premises . There are a lot, of annoying teens, who can get on your nerves and could get this site into trouble, but why don't you just ban them? Leave the ones like me on the site to learn about growing marijuana, and then one day be just as good as ya'lll.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 29, 2007)

Nobody ever said you were underage, at least I didn't....Im not the one who bump'd a month old post....I can give a shit if your 12


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2007)

Mase said:


> That honestly has nothing to do with anything, but i see what your getting at. and, if someone above the age of 18 were to get caught growing marijuana, they couldnt say well im responsible enough to grow my own marijuana. that would not cut it, yes there is the fact that that person who is above the age of 18 could take responsibilty for his actions and go to jail, where in the case of a minor growing marijuana and his parents not having any idea about the plants everybody would go to jail, in most cases, or so i have read. There are a lot of mature, responsible teenagers, who happen to be under the age of 18, and have just as much street smarts, if not more, then someone who is above the age of 18, one of them being me. Meaning we would not lead anybody to believe that there is marijuana on his or her parents premises . There are a lot, of annoying teens, who can get on your nerves and could get this site into trouble, but why don't you just ban them? Leave the ones like me on the site to learn about growing marijuana, and then one day be just as good as ya'lll.



so how old are you? just wondering.


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 30, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> Pm me anytime. I enjoy cracking heads with the ban stick.


I'd do it, but I'd feel like I was snitching.


----------



## Mase (Aug 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> so how old are you? just wondering.


15, if you wanna ban me its whatever. i dont break any rules, or annoy anybody.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2007)

Mase said:


> 15, if you wanna ban me its whatever. i dont break any rules, or annoy anybody.



the first rule of rollitup. 18 and over only.  i have a spider to feed.


----------



## Mase (Aug 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the first rule of rollitup. 18 and over only.  i have a spider to feed.


its whatever, i have multiple computers.


----------



## timmay215 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mase said:


> its whatever, i have multiple computers.


don't all computers use the same ip though if on the same modem??


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 30, 2007)

what a tangled web we weave...


----------



## rkm (Sep 5, 2007)

Mase said:


> There are a lot of mature, responsible teenagers, who happen to be under the age of 18, and have just as much street smarts, if not more, then someone who is above the age of 18, one of them being me.
> 
> Meaning we would not lead anybody to believe that there is marijuana on his or her parents premises .
> 
> ...


You know, I like that kid. If he got banned, well rules are rules. So be it.

That kid sounded like he has it going on. He seems to know the golden rule if you grow. He sounds as if he is well aware of what he is doing and what the consequences are. He has done his homework, and is not taking any chances. I went and read all of his posts, he really wasn't causing a problem, asked legitament questions that everyone asks. I would have never suspected his age or anything, he was here to actually learn.

Its nice to see there are kids out there that can see the big picture.


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 5, 2007)

thats cool but what happens when he tells his friends of this awsome new site he found..think they all are as cool..even if they were you think thier parents are...good way to get the site shut down no matter how you look at it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

rkm said:


> You know, I like that kid. If he got banned, well rules are rules. So be it.
> 
> That kid sounded like he has it going on. He seems to know the golden rule if you grow. He sounds as if he is well aware of what he is doing and what the consequences are. He has done his homework, and is not taking any chances. I went and read all of his posts, he really wasn't causing a problem, asked legitament questions that everyone asks. I would have never suspected his age or anything, he was here to actually learn.
> 
> Its nice to see there are kids out there that can see the big picture.



if only he could have learned the rule about not stating your age.

i've met a few people in my life like this. i emphasize the word few. these are the kinds of people that grow up and change the world. very mature at such a young age. it's a good thing.


----------



## rkm (Sep 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> if only he could have learned the rule about not stating your age.


That was the point of my post. 

There is hope for our future


----------



## LION~of~ZION (Feb 24, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> Dude if you are not at least 18 GET OFF this site. We don't want any unwanted attention. If you aren't 18 don't PM me, please. I know you all want to grow but do not come on here unless you are 18....otherwise get lost...come back when you are old enough. It's bad enough that we are discussing illegal things on this site, and now we have to worry about minors pretending to be adults.
> 
> Oh and if you do PM me and your aren't 18 I will be outing you to one of the mods. I'm sick of this crap, last thing I need is some pissed off parent...If I have answered your PMs there is no need to worry. I got like 20 PMs from some kid the other night and I've had it. If you live with your parents and you aren't 18 get outta here


Amen Gygax

Im new here and was giving out some detailed advice on a grow area someone wanted opinions on. next post kid tells me he's 17 years old and his mother is allowing him to grow.

Ive been growing for personal use for years and enjoy giving out info on growing etc. Love to share the knowledge with others.

When I heard the kid was 17 my heart sunk. It made me question whether or not I should be giving out any info on this site at all.

Who feels good about helping some 17 year old kid setup a growroom? I agree wholeheartedly if your not (at least) 18 cut us a break and move on.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry, not trying to be anybody's dad or mother...

but i felt this needed to be bumped especially with the influx of kiddy members!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 28, 2008)

yes sir...my banning finger hurts...


----------

